# Работа и здоровье



## Максимум (18 Ноя 2012)

Работаю в офисе за компьютером. сколиоз обнаружен лет 5 назад, между 1 и 2 степенью. можно ли сделать карьеру? (то есть кропотливая работа до ночи) или это отразиться на здоровье. заранее спасибо за каждое высказанное мнение


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (18 Ноя 2012)

Максимум написал(а):


> Работаю в офисе за компьютером. сколиоз обнаружен лет 5 назад, между 1 и 2 степенью. *можно ли сделать карьеру*?


Можно!


Максимум написал(а):


> или это отразиться на здоровье.


Отразится! К большому сожалению на здоровье отражается любое воздействие внешних [бытовых, социальных, профессиональных] и внутренних [реакция личности и вертикальной оси - гиптоламус-гипофиз-надпочечники-органы_мишени] факторов. *НО* соблюдение основного принципа "здравомыслия" и основных принципов "профилактической медицины" - нивелирует негативное воздействие перечисленных выше факторов ... "Все что не убивает нас - делает нас сильнее!" (Ф. Ницше) [цитата "замусоленная", но помогает и оказывает психотерапевтическую функцию]. На форуме, уважаемым врачом Федором Петровичем Ступиным опубликованы основные принципы организации рабочего места (эргономики) при работе с компьютером и профилактики болей в спине!!! Читайте, применяйте и не болейте!!!


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (18 Ноя 2012)

Вам в *помощь*!


----------

